# Dirt Park in FFM?



## darkrider23 (15. Februar 2006)

Gibt es in Frankfurt oder Umgebung Dirtparks? der einzige den ich bisher kenne ist der in Darmstadt; zum Rantasten an die Materie hätte ich für den Anfang gern was kleineres


----------



## StupidSteak (15. Februar 2006)

wir haben hier in kronberg im taunus 3 dirts in einer line... größe kannste dir in meiner gallerie angucken... sind aber recht einfach...
dann kenne ich noch heusenstamm, nen paar dirts sind auch bombenkrater und in mörfelden sind auch nen paar dirtartige sprünge soweit ich weiss, da war ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madoldmax (15. Februar 2006)

Hi, wenn Du mehr über die hiesigen Lokations erfahren willst? 
Was?
Wie?
Wo?
Dann komm doch einfach mal zu unserem Vereinstreffen! 
Zum Schutz der Spots sollten im Forum keine Lagebeschreibungen stehen.

www.woffm.de

Gruß MOM


----------



## StupidSteak (15. Februar 2006)

ok, sry, hab nicht drüber nachgedacht. habs geändert. tut mir leid...


----------



## darkrider23 (16. Februar 2006)

Alles klaro, thx schonmal für die Tipps!


----------



## Skkain (16. Februar 2006)

Jo, ich bin aus Mörfelden wie man sieht
Und ja da gibt es eine Location!
Hab ich mit aufgebaut, seit alle Herzlich Eingeladen zu kommen!
Für ein Treffen oder um den Standpunkt zu wissen schickt mir ne PN!!!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## darkrider23 (17. Februar 2006)

sobalds wetter besser ist, schaun wir mal vorbei!


----------



## Skkain (17. Februar 2006)

Macht das ihr seid herlzlich eingeladen!


GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## UrbanJumper (28. Februar 2006)

wenn es die verhältnisse zulassen dann passieren manchmal kleine wunder und die trails in jügesheim sind in top form. ein genauer zustand ist mir seit längerem nicht mehr bekannt, aber manchmal bin ich erstaunt wer da noch so gut bauen kann. 
ich könnte noch ein paar spots nennen, aber auf morddrohungen nachts um 3 steht niemand..


----------

